# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Нет ничего слаще святого имени Шри Хари (бхаджаны, киртаны и другой нектар)

## Ivan (гость)

> Шри-Харер Намаштакам 
> Шри Кевалаштакам 
> (автор неизвестен) 
> 
> 1 
> *мадхурам мадхуребхйо’пи* 
> мангалебхйо ‘пи мангалам 
> паванам паванебхйо ‘пи 
> харер намаива кевалам 
> ...

----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда

*Сто имён Бога Шри Кришны Чайтаньи Махапрабху (Бхактивинод Тхакур)*

http://bharati.ru/100-imen-gospoda-s...ji-mahaprabhu/

"Повторение этой поэмы, известной как 100 имен Бога Гауры, исцеляет 
от болезни повторяющихся рождений и смертей, освобождает воспевающего 
от всех горестей, и исполняет все желания, включая желание материальных 
наслаждений и мистических совершенств. Воспевание этой поэмы, в 
конечном счете, привлекает внимание Самого Говинды"

"Поднявшись рано утром, рекомендуется с верой возносить эту 
трансцендентную, разрушающую все грехи, молитву Богу Шри Чайтанйи 
Махапрабху. Тот, кто делает это, почувствует пробуждающуюся чистую 
преданность Господу Хари; в этом не может быть никаких сомнений".

"Даже если человек страдает от неизлечимой болезни то, повторяя эту 
молитву, он освобождается от всех опасностей этой болезни. Даже если 
человек совершил все виды оскорблений и греха, он немедленно избавляется 
от их последствий благодаря повторению этих имен"

"Тот, кто позволяет Богу Шри Чайтанйи Махапрабху появится в своем 
сердце в форме этих ста святых имен, будет способен отбросить яд 
материального существования и преисполнится экстатической любви ко 
Всевышнему"

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Шикшаштака-киртан (Дравида дас)




Siksastaka Kirtan by Dravida Prabhu
Panchatattva Abhisheka Sri Mayapur Dham 2005




> ШРИ ШИКШАШТАКА
> 
> 1
> 
> чето-дарпана-марджанам бхава-махадавагни-нирвапанам
> шрейах-каирава-чандрика-витаранам видйа-вадху-дживанам
> анандамбудхи-вардханам прати-падам пурнамритасваданам
> сарватма-снапанам парам виджайате шри-кришна-санкиртанам 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Красивые мелодии для физгармони (Можно научиться играть). На этом же канале (Kirtan Life https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaj...0sRCHPCyFJWzng) есть другие красивые мелодии

----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Ivan (гость)

Lord Caitanya's moon is rising

----------


## Ivan (гость)

очень красивая версия Мадхураштаки


(можно бы сделать хорошую визуализацию - божества Джаганнатхи и т д)
например


хм... текст такой:



> Мадхураштака
> 
> 
> || madhur???aka? ||
> 
> Стотра сладости
> 
> 
> adhara? madhura? vadana? madhura? nayana? madhura? hasita? madhuram |
> ...

----------


## Юра-веда

> очень красивая версия Мадхураштаки


Красивая. 
Но по ощущениям - ни те чувства вложены в данные стихи (Стотру сладости).

----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда

И ещё:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw-4ppDyxAE

----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда

И ещё:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM_zQt4E1QM

----------


## Юра-веда

Гирирадж Махарадж ки-Джай! ЧАСТИ 2-5:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAjYPF6se3Y&t=20s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l326mPKIbxk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EF4KaZzEyI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eazouJIz0v0&t=15s

----------


## Юра-веда

Зажигательный киртан перед замечательной лекцией:

----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда

Ступени бхакти. От шраддхи к преме. Части: 2-8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOkP1IrLTp8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJgKWsEv9vo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ8SSI8Wu64
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckqm7DNd2vA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88OAkL5pKlM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhXDLuMHx5o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtbuP7nKbTQ

----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## олег1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPyHBKyqhXo

----------


## олег1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW3DuQ7ASoA

----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Находясь на борту парохода, который пересекал Атлантический океан, направляясь к берегам Америки, Шрила Прабхупада сделал в пятницу 10 сентября 1965 года такую запись в своем дневнике: "Сегодня корабль не качает, и я чувствую себя несколько лучше. Но я испытываю боль разлуки с Вриндаваном и моими Повелителями: Шри Говиндой, Гопинатхом и Радхой-Дамодаром. Мое единственное утешение - "Чайтаньячаритамрита", читая которую, я наслаждаюсь нектаром лилы Господа Чайтаньи. Я покинул Бхаратабхуми только для того, чтобы исполнить желание Шри Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, в котором выразилась воля Господа Чайтаньи. Не обладая необходимыми качествами, я все же иду на риск, желая выполнить указание Его Божественной Милости. Находясь вдали от Вриндавана, я уповаю только на Их милость". А три дня спустя, исполненный той же чистой преданности, *Шрила Прабхупада написал следующую молитву*:
> 
> бенгали (припев) *кришна таба пунйа хабе бхаи* э-пунйа корибе джабе радхарани кхуси хабе дхрува ати боли тома таи
> 
> 1
> 
> шри-сиддханта сарасвати, шачи-сута прийа ати, кришна-себайа джара тула наи сеи се моханта-гуру, джагатер мадхе уру, кришна-бхакти дей тхаи тхаи
> 
> 2
> ...

----------


## Ivan (гость)

ЕМ Шиштакрит пр. Киртан. Воскресный фестиваль:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvFYTzvXHDo

----------


## Юра-веда

Уважаемые вайшнавы и вайшнави! 
Вы можете приобрести книгу Гададхара Пандита даса "Молитвы, дарующие защиту".
Книга увлекательная и практичная. Мне понравилась. 
Сами молитвы к ней для прослушивания и садханы можно скачать здесь:
http://gadadhara.ru/books/molitvy-daruyushhie-zashhitu/

----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Юра-веда



----------


## Ivan (гость)



----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Мантра благословления всего живого.
> 
> Бхуми мангалам. Удака мангалам.
> Агни мангалам. Ваю мангалам.
> Гагана мангалам. Сурья мангалам.
> Чандра мангалам. Джагат мангалам.
> Джива мангалам. Дэха мангалам.
> Мано мангалам. Атма мангалам.
> Сарва мангалам бхагавату бхагавату бхагавату.
> ...

----------


## Ivan (гость)



----------


## Ivan (гость)

Radharani ki jai, Maharani ki jai Bolo barsane vari ki jai jai jai
thakurani ki jai, hari priya ki jai vrsabhanu-dulari ki jai jai jai
gaurangi ki jai, hemangi ki jai vrajaraja-kumari ki jai jai jai
vraja-rani ki jai, vraja devi ki jai gahvara vana vari ki jai jai jai

1. All glories to Radharani! All glories to the greatest of all Queens. Sing the glories of Radharani, who lives in Barsana.
2. All glories to Radha Thakurani (Queen Radha), who is the beloved of Sri Hari. All glories to the beloved daughter of King Vrsabhanu.
3. All glories to Radharani who has a fair complexion and golden limbs.
4. All glories to the Queen of Vraja. All glories to the goddess of Vraja. All glories to Radha who wanders in the Gahvara forest.

----------

